# KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER



## kimrom02 (Aug 29, 2005)

Most, if not all motorists, believe that a vehicle is at its best when it comes fresh out of the showroom. The fact has suddenly become a myth with the introduction in the market of Khaos Super Gas Saver, a gas-saving, anti-pollution device invented and designed by Pablo Planas. 

Khaos Super Gas Saver is the fourth generation gas-saving device that was launched in the 1970s in response to the crippling oil crisis that paralyzed the country as well as the whole industrial world. Leading car manufacturers and government agencies that have tested the device have verified the effectiveness and unparalleled performance of Khaos Super Gas Saver. The tests showed that Khaos is capable of saving up to 50% in gasoline consumption regardless of whether the car is brand-new or not. Aside from this, it was verified that Khaos can bring a vehicleÂ¡Â¦s toxic gas emissions down to zero. Not even a car fresh out of the showroom can perform as effectively. Khaos Super Gas Saver can be installed in minutes. It has no moving parts to wear out nor does it require chemicals or additives that need replenishing. Designed along the principle of air-to fuel ratio efficiency, KhaosÂ¡Â¦ (named after the Greek goddess of air) simple design earned the Presidential Award for Best Invention in 2003. 

With the introduction of Khaos Super Gas Saver, motorists now have the opportunity to keep their vehicles at their showroom best. In fact, even better than best. 

Khaos Super Gas Saver is the fourth generation gas saving device for gasoline-fed vehicles that has been proven effective for 30 years now. Tested by Asian government agencies and leading car manufacturers. Proven to dramatically reduce gasoline consumption and toxic gas emissions. 

 Saves up to 50%â€žh on gas consumption. 

 Brings pollution level down to zero.â€žh 

â€žh Prolongs life of engine and parts such as spark plugs, 
engine oil. 

â€žh Guaranteed for life. 

 Durable stainless steel constructionâ€žh 
with no moving parts to wear out nor 
chemicals to replenish. 

 Outperformsâ€žh other gas saving devices in the market. 

 Winner: 2003 Presidentialâ€žh Award for Best Invention (Philippines) 

For further questions about this product please email me at supermacho_khaos@yahoo.com .


----------



## C Nash (Aug 29, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

Here we go again :dead:  Got some water front property in Arizona if any one is interested :evil:  Send one free to a none believer and I'll give it a try.  Funny why thes things come out ever time fuel goes out of sight. Sorry just don't believe in them AJMO


----------



## kimrom02 (Aug 29, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

Please read this testimonials,

Morito G. Miravite 
Comment by Morito G. Miravite | 05/03/05 at 4:31 am 

I was intrigued by what I read about KHAOS, so I bought one in October 2004 and installed it in my 1980 450SL Mercedes. Immediately I noticed a super charged engine that runs like never before. If I press down the accelerator down the floor, it zooms like a space vehicle in a â€œstar warâ€ movie. It really made a great difference in power, emission and fuel economy. My research on air-fuel mixture by a Ph.D stated that an ideal air-fuel mixture is 15 to 1. (15 parts air, 1 part fuel) KHAOS has this ratio. Thatâ€™s why it provides more power like a turbo but not a turbo engine. It is turbo charged, but what difference does it make, as long as it gives you the power, thatâ€™s all you want! 

Last january 2005, when I went to RP for business, I bought another one. This time I installed it myself on my 1989 Chrysler Plymouth Grand Voyager which was so sluggish even if the accelerator is all the way down to the floor. After I installed the KHAOS, I tested it on Highway 4 in Pittsburg. I immediately noticed a new life in my 16 years old van, specially when I depress the accelerator down to the floor. This inspite of not having a new tune up as required.
Running a Gasoline Engine


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 29, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

All you Ford and Chevy folks better buy one of these gizmos so ya'll
can keep up with my Dodge   :laugh:    :clown: .


----------



## C Nash (Aug 29, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

DL If you put one on your Dodge it'll go into orbit :laugh:  lets see if I install one of those gizmos called tornado that increases MPG 50% and get the KHAOS which increases 50% well up to 50% that means I can go free :laugh:  How does it work Kimrom02? been in the mechanic field a long time and never seen one that really works. Most had to be installed with new plugs, filters and tuned which did increase MPG.  Please post how it works? Have seen kn type filters increase MPG in some cases and the tornado device did help some on earlier engines before the vortex systems. 
By the way Kimrom02 welcome to the forum :approve:  Look forward to more input from you on all our problems with RV's


----------



## kimrom02 (Aug 29, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

try to read this explanation from Mr. Planas

KSTC, despite its name, is not a turbocharger. It does not force-feed fuel and oxygen into the engine like a real turbocharger would. It simply allows in more air, not fuel, through a calibrated and filtered hole on the intake manifold, after the carburetor has already mixed fuel and air into fine mixture. Most engines have a plug in the manifold intake where a tube from the KSTC can allow more air to get sucked in and no drilling is required. KSTC works only for gasoline engines.

Gasoline engines are most efficient with a fuel to air ratio of 15 is to one. The mixture is determined by the carburetor that opens a butterfly valve to let air in every time one steps on the gas pedal. The rushing air sucks along with it a fine spray of gasoline. The further one steps on the gas the wider the valve opens and the faster air sucks in more gasoline.

The problem, according to Planas, is when the engine is idleâ€”when one does not step on the gas pedal at all and the butterfly valve is totally closed. Only a trickle of fuel and air is supplied to the engine to keep it from dying through an alternate fuel-air route called the idle circuit. Planas notes, â€œThe gasoline-to-air ratio when an engine is idle is not 15 to one. The mixture is too rich, too much fuel is wasted.â€ Incorrect fuel air mixture produces unburnt fuel and increased carbon monoxide emissions, contributing to pollution.

Planas highlights that â€œthe very definition of â€˜idleâ€™ is useless.â€ KSTC seeks to remedy the inefficiency by supplying more air to the engine.

However, many of todayâ€™s high-end cars use, instead of carburetors, electronic fuel injection systems that automatically calibrate the fuel-air ratio, whether at idle or at acceleration, to its most optimum ratio. A computer constantly corrects the fuel air mixture based on exhaust sensors. Performance cars often use forced induction systems such as superchargers, turbochargers, nitrous systems that force-feed an engine air and fuel.

KSTC has knobs with which to calibrate the air it supplies. It comes with its own air filter, evidently made from the same materials as scrubbing pads. According to Planas, it needs to be maintained every three months by cleaning the unit with soap and water.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Aug 30, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

If it walks like a duck........


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 30, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

The KSTC air filter made out of scrubbing pad material sounds like a real porous material.  Can't see how it would keep out the small or micro dust and debris   :angry:  :dead: .  It may get better milage for a short time, before the engine is permanetly damaged :dead:  :evil: .  Bad, Bad, Bad. :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 30, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

Also run the chance of burning valves, hole in pistons with adding air into the intake.  Can see where it might possibly help on carburated engines but think the computer would read the o2 sensor and see a lean condition and then really goof up MPG. Long ago did add a homemade device where it metered in a small amount of water which did increase the MPG on the old 70 wagon a little but, no where near 50%. HMMM, Kimrom did you say try to read the above :laugh:


----------



## kimrom02 (Sep 6, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

To all queries of Khaos Gas saver below is the official address and website of the company.

Thank you.

INVENTIONHAUS INTERNATIONAL CORP.
Ground Floor President Tower , # * 81 Timog Ave.
Quezon City, Philippines
Customer Service: (632)-920 0090
fax # : (632)-925 4850
website : www.khaos.ph
Emails: Philippine inquiries : info@khaos.ph
International Inquiries :info-khaos@mymail.ph


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 6, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

I believe Kimrom02 forgot the caveat emptor (let the buyer beware). :dead:    :bleh:  :disapprove:    :evil:


----------



## GhostHunter (Sep 12, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

taken from: http://www.fuelsaving.info/khaos.htm
================================================

*Case Study: the Khaos Super Turbo Charger (KSTC)*

The KSTC is an air-bleed device, devised in the 1970s by Pablo Planas from the Philippines but recently enjoying a surge of publicity. Air-bleed devices in general are dealt with on this page, but focussing mainly on their effectiveness (or lack of) on vehicles with catalysts and lambda sensors. While such vehicles are now increasingly common in the Philippines, the main market for KSTC is older, less sophisticated engines typically using carburettors. This page deals specifically with this application.


Theory

Despite some attempts at "mystification", the basic operating principle of the KSTC is clear. It contains a regulating valve and also a spring-loaded (vacuum-operated) valve, which in combination allow more or less air to flow through the device and into the engine. This "KSTC air" does not pass through the carburettor, so it introduces less fuel, and the overall effect is a leaner air/fuel mixture.








The first point to note is that the use of the term "turbo charger" is highly misleading. In the automotive context, a "turbocharger" is very precisely defined as a device that uses the exhaust gas expelled from the engine to spin a turbine, which in turn drives a compressor to force additional air into the engine under pressure. In this way the pressure in the intake manifold may be "boosted" to typically twice atmospheric pressure, thus approximately doubling the engine's power output. By contrast, air flow through the KSTC is driven purely by manifold vacuum - there is no type of "pressure charging" effect.


The claim by KSTC's manufacturers (referred to simply as "Khaos" here from now on) is that this enleanment of the air/fuel mixture brings the air:fuel ratio close to the stoichiometrically ideally ratio of around 14.5:1, and thus supposedly vastly reduces pollution and gives very big fuel savings. (For example, see this news story.)

In principle there is some truth in this. It is very well known that excessively rich mixture leads to high emissions of carbon monoxide (CO) and unburnt hydrocarbons (HC), and also high fuel consumption. The theoretically ideal mixture is around 14.5 parts of air to 1 of fuel. This is known as the stoichiometric ratio. Variations from this are characterised by the term lambda, where lambda less than 1 means a rich mixture (excess fuel), and lambda greater than 1 means a lean mixture (excess air). If (for example) the engine is run at around lambda 0.9 (10% excess fuel), then the excess fuel is basically wasted; emissions of HC and CO are high, and fuel consumption is around 10% higher than it need be.

Where Khaos's claims depart entirely from reality is with the suggestion that it is common for the mixture to become extremely rich (AFR close to 1; lambda around 0.1) whenever the accelerator pedal is released (ie at idle). The automotive industry has understood the critical importance of fuel mixture control for the best part of a century, and the suggestion that all, or even most, vehicles suffer from this fundamental "defect" is highly offensive to those in the automotive industry who have worked hard for many decades to optimise economy and emissions. (That is not to say that there are definitely no vehicles that behave like this, but they are certainly a tiny minority.)

In fact, even relatively unsophisticated mechanical carburettors do a surprisingly good job of maintaining close to the ideal fuel/air mixture. A fuel/air mixture richer than about 7:1 (lambda = 0.5) simply will not burn, and in practice it is very rare to see mixtures richer than about 12:1 (lambda 0.8) unless the carburettor is faulty or grossly out of adjustment (other than for very brief "transient" effects). So it is exceptionally hard to see how the theoretical fuel economy gains could be more than about 20%, and even that assumes a "worst case" condition before the KSTC is fitted.

Running leaner than stoichiometric (lambda > 1) can give a further very slight benefit in fuel consumption, but without changes to ignition timing to suit, the maximum benefit is only perhaps five percent. Lean running does in any case also produce a large rise in highly toxic oxides of nitrogen (NOx) emissions (see here) and may give other additional problems.


Granted, the above analysis indicates that useful savings in fuel consumption and emissions may be obtained by "leaning out" engines currently running excessively rich (say lambda 0.9 or less). So clearly fitting the KSTC can be of benefit? Well, technically yes, but there is a very much cheaper and simpler way to obtain the same benefit. All carburettor systems (and non-catalyst fuel injection systems) contain a "mixture adjustment control", to allow the service mechanic to adjust the air/fuel ratio and compensate for any wear or "drift" in the system. It is usually a standard part of the annual service to read the air/fuel ratio in the exhaust using a gas analyser, and adjust the mixture control at idle until the correct figure (typically lambda 0.95 ... 1.00 (13.8 ... 14.5:1 AFR)) is obtained.

So if you want to improve the fuel economy and emissions of your vehicle, the first and most important thing to do is carry out a routine service, including adjustment of the mixture control as described above. If the correct mixture cannot be obtained, because the carburettor is worn or faulty, get it repaired - either way will be much cheaper than having a KSTC fitted, and the engine will then be working the way the manufacturer originally intended. Interestingly, I understand that a "tune-up" is in fact a standard part of the KSTC fitting procedure, which a cynic would suggest means that the tune-up rather than the KSTC is reponsible for most if not all of the apparent benefits.

An additional issue is that the KSTC fundamentally only has a large effect at idle (ie when the driver is not pressing the throttle.) At higher loads and speeds, the proportion of the engine's air passing through the KSTC drops off dramatically and so the amount of enleanment (and hence benefit) also reduces. By contrast, altering the mixture control generally (although not always) affects the mixture at all speeds and loads, and so gives benefits in normal driving as well.

Finally, it is important to realise that there is such a thing as "too lean". The desired lambda at idle is, as mentioned above, typically around 0.95 ... 1.00. Running the engine leaner than this is likely to cause misfires, poor running, high HC emissions and bad "driveability". To some extent this is masked by the KSTC, since the extra air flow tends to increase the idle speed which naturally gives "smoother" running - a higher idle is however also bad since it increases fuel consumption and noise.

As a general rule, returning the engine to the manufacturer's desired state (air/fuel ratio and idle speed) is the best option for optimising fuel consumption, driveability and emissions - rather than simply adding an essentially random amount of additional air, as the KSTC does, which is just as likely to make things worse as better.

One might wonder how the KSTC manages to add the correct amount of additional air, under all circumstances, given that it has no feedback of how much air is "missing" (like a modern vehicle with a lambda sensor does) and has a relatively crude adjustment mechanism. Which do you think is more likely to be able to calculate how much air the engine needs - a sophisticated computer controller with sensors for temperature, pressure, engine speed, etc, set up at the factory by skilled engineers over thousands of hours of testing, or a metal tube with a spring?

In fact, vehicles with electronic fuel injection - even relatively simple systems without catalysts or lambda sensors - take things even further. Designers of these systems realised at least 20 years ago that, if the driver lifts off the accelerator pedal above about 2000 rpm (slowing down or driving down a hill), the injectors can be switched off completely. With this "overrun fuel cut-off" the fuel consumption under these conditions is, of course, reduced to zero, and adding additional "KSTC air" cannot make it any less! This highlights the main argument against the KSTC: perhaps it was of genuine benefit on many vehicles in 1973, when it was first developed, but engine technology has advanced enormously since then - which Khaos apparently do not at all acknowledge.


KSTC test results

It is worth commenting on the various test results for the KSTC, and why they prove less than most people think.

Firstly, we have a large amount of fuel consumption data measured on the road - both "anecdotal" information from users, and semi-scientific studies from various researchers. While superficially persuasive, such data in fact proves nothing at all. The problem is that on-road fuel economy is so greatly affected by other factors (traffic, driving style, weather, type of journey, etc) that any effect of the KSTC is completely masked. See this page for some general comments on on-road fuel consumption measurement.


Second, there are the measurements of emissions at idle. It is common to see idle CO concentration drop from (say) 2% to 0.2% when the KSTC is fitted. This is claimed to be "proof" of massively improved combustion, and leads to the claim that the KSTC "eliminates pollution". In fact this is highly simplistic - it is very well known that CO is strongly affected by air/fuel ratio, and indeed CO is usually used as a guide to setting the desired AFR. A reduction in CO from 2% to 0.2% just indicates that the mixture is about 5% leaner.

But a reduction from 2% to 0.2% is a good improvement, surely? Well, yes, but this is only at idle. The total pollution emitted from a vehicle in operation is dominated by the emissions while driving; idle is only a relatively small fraction, even when the vehicle is used in very busy traffic. And as explained above, the "benefit" from the KSTC falls rapidly away from idle. "Certification" emissions tests, through which all new car designs must pass, measure emissions throughout a simulated drive cycle, since it is well understood that idle emissions are a poor guide to "real world" pollution.

Also, don't forget that this figure is simply a concentration rather than an absolute amount. If the amount of gas passing through the engine increases, then the percentage CO will fall even if the total amount remains constant. Again, "certification" emissions tests always report the total mass of pollutant (typically grammes per kilometer driven) for exactly this reason.


Thirdly, there are a very small number of "proper", "scientific" drive-cycle tests. This sort of test is exactly what is needed to prove claims as extraordinary as Khaos', and should prove the point one way or another. Two sets of tests have been carried out; by the Automotive Research and Testing Center (Taiwan) and Vipac Engineers & Scientists Ltd (Australia). Both apparently showed "substantial fuel savings and big drops in carbon monoxide and hydrocarbon levels".

The Taiwan data is widely available on the Internet, and also here. What does this show? Well, the first and most fundamental point is that this is a single test, with the KSTC fitted. How can this show a "substantial improvement" in anything, if there is no "without KSTC" result to compare it with? However, we can compare the figures for the toxic pollutants (CO, HC, NOx) with values for other vehicles.

Any new car sold in the Philippines since 1st January 2003 must meet the "Euro 1" emissions standards: CO 2.72 g/km, HC + NOx 0.97 g/km. By comparison, the figures for the KSTC-equipped vehicle are CO 7.85 g/km, HC + NOx 4.12 g/km. So the vehicle fitted with KSTC - a device that supposedly "eliminates pollution" - is three times over the limit for CO, and four times over the limit for HC + NOx!

Critically important here is that vehicles with exhaust catalysts - which Khaos generally imply are inferior to the KSTC - do easily meet the Euro 1 standard. Indeed, catalysed vehicles have been giving emissions less than a tenth of those from the KSTC test vehicle, as a matter of absolute routine, for at least the past 15 years.


Suspiciously, nobody outside of Khaos seems to have seen the Australian test results, and despite trying several times to contact Vipac, I have failed to get confirmation that the tests have even been carried out, let alone that they were as positive as Khaos claim. If I were trying to sell a novel product, and had expensive test data from a reputable company that proved its effectiveness, I would post the results all over the Internet - not keep them secret. What do Khaos have to hide here? If anyone does manage to find this data, then please let me know so I can evaluate it properly.


There is a saying in science - "extraordinary claims demand extraordinary evidence". The theory makes it clear that Khaos' claims are highly implausible, therefore very strong test data is needed to prove these claims. Such data simply does not exist, or if it does it has been very well hidden for some astonishing reason. What is needed is some more drive-cycle tests, with several repeats and A-B-A testing, as demanded by the United States Environmental Protection Agency for assessing fuel "saving" devices. Such testing is not cheap - probably 25 000 US$ - but this is a drop in the ocean compared to the profits Khaos could make by proving their device works. Why, then, are they apparently reluctant to spend the money on such tests?


Effect on engine power

Khaos claim that fitting the KSTC increases engine power. This is however highly implausible - when the throttle is fully opened to obtain full power (accelerator pedal fully pressed), the manifold vacuum is extremely small and so the air flow through the KSTC is essentially zero, and it can have no significant effect on the engine. I have scoured the Web for any reliable test data (dyno testing, acceleration measurements, etc) to demonstrate genuinely improved power, but have so far failed to find any. All we have are anecdotal claims along the lines of "my car feels quicker now" - which proves nothing at all. And don't forget that any actual improvements may, as mentioned before, be due to the "tune-up" rather than the KSTC.

On the other hand, many commentators on various discussion forums have speculated on the risk of engine damage through overheating due to fitting a KSTC. Certainly it is true that the highest exhaust gas temperature occurs at around lambda 1.05, and deliberate enrichment is commonly used on high-performance engines in particular to keep temperatures down at full load. Therefore, if the mixture is made leaner there is a risk of catastrophic engine damage. However, since the air flow through the KSTC (and therefore its effect on air/fuel mixture) falls to essentially zero at wide-open throttle, I doubt this effect could really occur. It does however serve as an indication of why adjusting the engine parameters away from their original design specification can be dangerous.


Rigorous testing of similar devices

The US EPA have been conducting rigorous tests on a number of fuel "saving" products, including air-bleed devices very similar in concept to the KSTC, since the early 1970s. Devices tested on vehicles with relatively simple mechanical carburettors include the Pollution Master, the Fuel-Max and the Landrum Mini-Carb (caution, big PDF files). No air-bleed device tested by the EPA has given more than a tiny improvement in fuel consumption, and in many cases a large increase in NOx emissions also occured.


Pablo Planas' huge financial offers

I cannot leave this topic without mentioning the vast financial offers alledgedly made to Mr Planas by various large Western automotive companies. Supposedly Planas turned these offers down as he wanted to keep his invention in the Philippines. Now, I have worked for or with some of the biggest car and car part manufacturers in Europe, and in my opinion it is inconceivable that any major company would offer even a hundredth of the figures being talked about for the rights to the KSTC. While a device that genuinely did what Khaos claim probably would be worth tens of millions of US$, the long history of bogus fuel "saving" products means that any company would demand far more rigorous proof that the device really does work before handing over any money.

Additionally, if the device really did function as claimed, it is likely that a major company would simply copy the idea then use its huge muscle to crush Planas in the courts. The KSTC is after all in principle almost identical to dozens of other air-bleed devices previously marketed, and it is very hard to see how Mr Planas could demonstrate sufficient "inventiveness" for his Patent to hold up. If Planas really was offered 100 million US$, and turned it down, he was very badly advised.


Closing

Some sceptics, reading this, will say "Western vested interests trying to put down a brave Filipino entrepreneur again". Nothing could be further from the truth - I would be very happy to see a Filipino inventor produce some extraordinary new idea that revolutionises the automotive industry, especially if it benefits the whole planet's environment. (And indeed, it must be clear to anyone reading other pages on this site that I am equally critical of many Western fuel "saving" devices.) My real reasons for pointing out the problems with the KSTC are twofold:

1) It seems that, at the very least, it is being "mis-sold", and I don't like to see people spending their hard-earned money on something that doesn't actually do what is claimed

2) The KSTC, for some reason, appears to have the backing of many influential people in the Philippines. The risk is that this diverts attention from genuine ways to reduce fuel consumption and emissions, which are of course vital. For example, if owners of new cars start removing their catalytic converters and fitting KSTCs instead, the effect on air pollution in Manila could be catastrophic.


----------



## GhostHunter (Sep 12, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

for a more indepth discussion (and bashing) about Khaos, you can try this:

http://tsikot.yehey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15780

Suggestion, you can skip to page 53, thats where the discussion gets technical.


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 12, 2005)

KHAOS SUPER TURBO CHARGER

GhostHunter,
You sure you are not writing a book   
Send me one of those gas saving things for free and I'll let you know what I think and how it worked for me  :clown:


----------

